

TestFlightApp shutting down - krohling
http://help.testflightapp.com/customer/portal/articles/1768754

======
viktorbenei
What are the viable alternatives?

~~~
krohling
Take a look at HockeyApp, also Ship.io.

[http://hockeyapp.net](http://hockeyapp.net) [http://ship.io](http://ship.io)

